#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Τηλεκατάρτιση μέσω του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ

## maximos75

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ  ΤΗΛΕΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ:* 
*ΕΛΕΓΚΤΕΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ (ΝΕΟ)** ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ (ΝΕΟ)** ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΗ ΔΟΜΗΣΗ*
  Οι  εξετάσεις για τη χορήγηση άδειας Ελεγκτή Δόμησης θα ξεκινήσουν στις 12 Μαρτίου  και θα διενεργηθούν από το ΤΕΕ. Στην ιστοσελίδα του ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ υπάρχουν όλες οι  σχετικές πληροφορίες, καθώς και forum όπου δίνονται απαντήσεις σε  σημαντικά ερωτήματα σχετικά με τη χορήγηση άδειας Ελεγκτή Δόμησης. Η υποβολή των απαιτούμενων δικαιολογητικών γίνεται μέσω της ιστοσελίδας του ΥΠΕΚΑ.

Το ΙΕΚΕΜ  ΤΕΕ, στο ελάχιστο χρονικό περιθώριο που μεσολαβεί μεταξύ της ανακοίνωσης της  εξεταστέας ύλης και των εξετάσεων, οργανώνει σεμινάριο με τηλεκατάρτιση για τους  μηχανικούς σε όλη την Ελλάδα, με στόχο να διαμορφωθεί μια εικόνα για το ρόλο των  Ελεγκτών Δόμησης, το πλαίσιο στο οποίο δραστηριοποιούνται και να υποβοηθηθούν  όσοι θα λάβουν μέρος στις εξετάσεις.

Η  παρακολούθηση σεμιναρίων δεν είναι υποχρεωτική για τη συμμετοχή στις  εξετάσεις.

Οι  εισηγητές και η θεματολογία του σεμιναρίου έχουν ήδη δημοσιευθεί στην  ιστοσελίδα του ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ. Στα πλαίσια του μαθήματος τηλεκατάρτισης  περιλαμβάνονται επίσης :
_ ενδεικτικές ερωτήσεις – απαντήσεις, κατά το σύστημα  πολλαπλών επιλογών που θα ακολουθηθεί στις εξετάσεις του ΤΕΕ
_ forum ερωτήσεων – απαντήσεων, στο  οποίο θα συμμετέχουν οι εκπαιδευόμενοι και οι εισηγητές
_ παρουσίαση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας.

_ Παράλληλα  το ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ οργανώνει σεμινάριο για φορολογικά θέματα, όπου επίσης θα υπάρχει  forum ερωτήσεων και  απαντήσεων, με θεματολογία  που έχει ήδη δημοσιευθεί.

_ Η τιμή  συμμετοχής στα μαθήματα τηλεκπαίδευσης είναι :
_ για τους ελεγκτές δόμησης         50¤
_ για την αυθαίρετη δόμηση         40¤
_ για τα φορολογικά θέματα        10¤
_ Για όσους  ενδιαφέρονται και για τα τρία μαθήματα, η τιμή είναι 80¤ για το σύνολο.
_ Για όσους  έχουν ήδη καταβάλει τη συμμετοχή τους στα σεμινάρια για τους ενεργειακούς  επιθεωρητές, υπάρχει έκπτωση 50%.

Οι  ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν τα σεμινάρια μετά από αίτηση  που θα υποβάλουν ηλεκτρονικά και την καταβολή του σχετικού αντιτίμου. Μετά την  ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας, θα χορηγούνται εντός μιας εργάσιμης ημέρας οι  κωδικοί άμεσης πρόσβασης στο σεμινάριο.

 Η ύλη των  σεμιναρίων για τους Ελεγκτές Δόμησης αναρτάται σταδιακά. Κατά το μεγαλύτερο  μέρος έχει ήδη αναρτηθεί και θα ολοκληρωθεί στις 6/3.

Πληροφορίες  : 
Τηλ.: 2118001644, 
e-mail: eleniprocopiou@central.tee.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως, λέω μήπως, όλα αυτά τα σεμινάρια του ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ θα έπρεπε να είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ;
Γιατί πληρώνουμε τις συνδρομές μας στο ΤΕΕ, γιατί πληρώνουμε το 2% από τις αμοιβές μας στο ΤΕΕ;
Πώς τα καταφέρνει το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, νομίζω και το κεντρικό, και κάνει δωρεάν σεμινάρια στα μέλη του για φορολογικά θέματα;
Πώς καταφέρνει το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και έχει δύο έμπειρους συναδέλφους για ερωτήσεις μηχανικών σε θέματα ΓΟΚ και πρόσφατα αυθαιρέτων;
Πώς τα καταφέρνει το eMichanikos.gr και έχει φόρουμ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ για τα μέλη του όπου απαντώνται ερωτήματα σε φορολογικά θέματα από τον ίδιο που κάνει και τα σεμινάρια στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ;
Πώς το ίδιο το ΤΕΕ, τόσα χρόνια έκανε δωρεάν σεμινάρια για νέους και όχι μόνο μηχανικούς μέλη του σε διάφορα θέματα για κάθε ειδικότητα;

Συμφωνώ το ΤΕΕ να ζητά αμοιβή για διαφόρου είδους σεμινάρια κ.λπ. αλλά τότε να μη ζητά ούτε συνδρομές ούτε το 2% επί των αμοιβών μας.
Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο θέλει το ΤΕΕ.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ είναι Ανώνυμη Εταιρία μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, που ιδρύθηκε από το ΤΕΕ.

----------

